# Best Finnish fighter of WWII



## futuredogfight (Feb 7, 2012)

What is your favorite Finnish fighter of WWII?


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 7, 2012)

The best Finnish fighter, and favorite, can be two different aircraft.

The best was probably the Me109, but my favorite for some reason is the Fokker XXI.


----------



## davebender (Feb 7, 2012)

Finland wasn't in a position to be choosy. However if given a choice it would be the Me-109.


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 7, 2012)

My bad I ment favorite


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't deny how the Buffalo performed.

Future, I'll try o fix the spelling for "Brewster".


----------



## Juha (Feb 7, 2012)

And it was Brewster B-239.

Juha


----------



## muscogeemike (Feb 7, 2012)

The Finn's didn't call the B-339 a Buffalo, they called it the "Sky Pearl" and actually though so much of it they put it into production themselves! They claimed it had the highest kill to loss ratio of any fighter of the era.


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 8, 2012)

Bf-109, great mix of combat capabilities. Esp. when compared with the rest off the choices. 
Brewster was maybe their favorite.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 8, 2012)

The B-239. I wish the RN FAA had them in 1940 to fly from their carriers off the coast of Norway. It might have made a difference there. They certainly made a difference to the Fnns.


----------

